# Any ideas for a 12x12x18" Exo Terra??



## kayskritters (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi,

Im going to have a spare 12x12x18" Exo terra viv going spare. Has anyone any ideas for reps to fill it, or is it a bit small??

Thanks Kay.


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

Not really much you can house in that, I don't think. Only things that come to mind are stenos and pygmy chams. Stenos require a desert-like setup whereas pygmy chams require a rainforest-type setup (and can often be kept at room temp). Although with stenos the height would be wasted.

Lol, I'm sure other people can be more helpful


----------



## kayskritters (Feb 16, 2009)

I know its pretty small, I wanted to keep a usa green tree frog in there but theres mixed opinions on that, so am not sure. Wondered about gargoyle geckos?? There really nice and wanted some anyway. I have a horned frog that could go in there but it is a waste of height. No more chams for me, my last caused me so much stress, I did everything for him but he was never happy!

Anyone else???

Ideas pleeeease!

Kay.


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

i would say pygmy chameleons as well


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2009)

Pygmy chameleons is definatly a good choice like the others suggested.


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

kayskritters said:


> I know its pretty small, I wanted to keep a usa green tree frog in there but theres mixed opinions on that, so am not sure. Wondered about gargoyle geckos?? There really nice and wanted some anyway. I have a horned frog that could go in there but it is a waste of height. No more chams for me, my last caused me so much stress, I did everything for him but he was never happy!
> 
> Anyone else???
> 
> ...


why was there mixed opinion for usa green tree frog? thought it would be ideal for 1 to 3. but i don't know to much about them. only frog experiance i've had is with WTF's


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

atum said:


> why was there mixed opinion for usa green tree frog? thought it would be ideal for 1 to 3. but i don't know to much about them. only frog experiance i've had is with WTF's


I think there are mixed opinions because american greens can jump over 2 foot in a single jump and dont understand glass is very solid


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

spend_day said:


> I think there are mixed opinions because american greens can jump over 2 foot in a single jump and dont understand glass is very solid


oh right okay probably not suitable then. how about the smaller types of day gecko?


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

kayskritters said:


> I know its pretty small, I wanted to keep a usa green tree frog in there but theres mixed opinions on that, so am not sure. Wondered about gargoyle geckos?? There really nice and wanted some anyway. I have a horned frog that could go in there but it is a waste of height. No more chams for me, my last caused me so much stress, I did everything for him but he was never happy!
> 
> Anyone else???
> 
> ...


 
That size exo terra is definitely too small for an adult gargoyle, though it would be OK as a temporary enclosure for a juvie. Personally, I wouldn't use anything smaller than a 45cmx45cmx60cm for an adult.


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

if you want you can send it down to me and i'll find something to put in there


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

There is plenty you could keep in that size viv.
What is it you want from the animal?
Do you want to be able to handle it or can it be left alone?
Do you want an arid setup or a humid one?
Do you want something that's diurnal or nocturnal?
What is your budget on the animal and setup?

Without knowing a little more it is impossible to put any kind of suggestions forward.
Also, it would be good to know what you already have experience with as many of the smaller species suitable for that size viv are very delicate....


----------



## kayskritters (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi, check my signature, thats all I have.

As I said wanted tree frogs but due to the mixed opinions I feel that it is perhaps too small. It has been housing my baby crestie bit he's all grown up now and going into a 45x45x60cm. I dont mind whether its nocturnal or diurnal, most of my reps are nocturnal. I dont mind if I can handle it or not, Iv had chams that I never held, yet my royal is always out and about, I dont want to spend hundreds on the animal and have most equipment for setting up, Im quite easy really! Just looking for ideas that I could research further?

Kay,


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

My favourite species in my collection is _Strophurus williamsi_.
I keep my pair in a 12x12x18 exo.....










EDIT: These are nocturnal, reach around 3.5-4" in length and prefer not to be handled (although are very calm when they need to be moved). They're incredibly active at night and eat everything you put in front of them.


----------



## kayskritters (Feb 16, 2009)

They are stunning! Are they hard to come by? Never seen them before. Have you pictures of other species in your collection? Thanks Kay.


----------



## matt1983 (Apr 9, 2008)

you could keep about 3 usa green tree frogs in that size viv or even a red eyed tree frog . I have a bit of experience with phibs as i had whites until recently .They made way for my psycho tokay . You could keep moorish geckos in that size viv also. All geckos are primarily nocturnal apart for obviosly day geckos any questions on phibs feel free to pm me.


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

kayskritters said:


> They are stunning! Are they hard to come by? Never seen them before. Have you pictures of other species in your collection? Thanks Kay.


If you have a look through my old threads then you'll see pics of most of my collection.
The only other animals I keep in that size viv are me _Lepidodactylus lugubris_ but I don't have any pics of those yet as they move as if they've got a rocket pack on...


----------

